# Canon XSI for pro use ?



## Sirene (Apr 6, 2009)

Do you think a photographer could actually use pictures he took with a Canon XSI to print in his book or to sell prints from his website ?
The pics are to be converted in B& W and retouched in Photoshop.
Thanks for your imput !


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## NateWagner (Apr 6, 2009)

absolutely


----------



## Iron Flatline (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## William Petruzzo (Apr 6, 2009)

Undoubtedly, yes. I think a better question would be if the photographer could keep his wits while fumbling around with the XSI controls!


----------



## Iron Flatline (Apr 6, 2009)

...and to augment that statement, I was shooting with a fine art photographer who is getting ready to publish his fourth book, who shoots with the 400D and the 85mm f/1.8


----------



## Sirene (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, I'm stunned and happy to read these comments, thanks for your opionions guys.


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey, people are out there making pro shots with a Holga, so why not a Canon XSi?


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Apr 6, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> Hey, people are out there making pro shots with a *Holga*, so why not a Canon XSi?



a what?


----------



## CW Jones (Apr 6, 2009)

prodigy2k7 said:


> a what?




seriously? lol you dont know what a Holga is? 

Holga - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jaszek (Apr 6, 2009)

a holga






 lol
they also have one with a flash ;D


----------



## TUX424 (Apr 6, 2009)

if you can make something worth putting in a book with a xsi, do it.


----------



## tsaraleksi (Apr 6, 2009)

The advantages of a 'pro' camera tend to present themselves in only certain circumstances. If you control the circumstances or simply don't have any to overcome, the images produced by even an older entry level camera like a Rebel XT have more than enough quality and resolution for printing at large sizes.


----------



## twozero (Apr 6, 2009)

prodigy2k7 said:


> a what?



made me chuckle...


----------



## Moon Baby (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm going to say yes...honestly, anything over 3 mega pixels can provide print worthy photos. On the other hand, there's an extent to the quality of prints that you put out. 
A 5D, 1Ds MK III, 5D MK II...etc will destroy an XSi


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 7, 2009)

Moon Baby said:


> I'm going to say yes...honestly, anything over 3 mega pixels can provide print worthy photos. On the other hand, there's an extent to the quality of prints that you put out.
> A 5D, 1Ds MK III, 5D MK II...etc will destroy an XSi



Pretty much true.

There are many very fixed limits to kinds of works that can be done on an XSi.  Shots of anything in dark places where high ISO is needed is a real barrier for the XSi due to the noise at higher ISO.  Your lens will also be a huge limiting factor.  Quality glass makes a huge difference in final results.

Can it be used to make pro photos?  Yes, of that there is no doubt... but one should be aware that there are pros out there that have cameras that are 10, 20 or more times more expensive, and as a pro, you may be competing against them.  In that case, they will have some very clear advantages when we compare best shots to best shots from both cameras under the same conditions.

I like using automotive analogies.  Can a truck be used to move a person from one location to another?  Without doubt i can... just do not expect that truck to win a NASCAR race.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Apr 7, 2009)

CW Jones said:


> seriously? lol you dont know what a Holga is?
> 
> Holga - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Actually, i was being sarcastic :lmao::lmao:


----------



## inTempus (Apr 7, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> Hey, people are out there making pro shots with a Holga, so why not a Canon XSi?



Sweet.


----------



## CW Jones (Apr 7, 2009)

prodigy2k7 said:


> Actually, i was being sarcastic :lmao::lmao:




lol ok ya I kinda thought you might have been being sarcastic... but I figured if you weren't then you might want to know what it was :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Does anyone remember what brand of brush Da Vinci painted his paintings with?

Why should this be any different?


----------



## teneighty23 (Apr 7, 2009)

no













oh wait yes.

P.S. holga 120N rules.


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 7, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> Does anyone remember what brand of brush Da Vinci painted his paintings with?
> Why should this be any different?



Because the Holga brush is not good at creating oil paintings in dark places at high ISO?   Because that Holga brush leaks water into it's bristles in the rain?   I dunno... lots of reasons!     People do it anyways.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 7, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> Does anyone remember what brand of brush Da Vinci painted his paintings with?
> 
> Why should this be any different?



Because the way the OP phrased the question made it look more like a clueless, did Da Vinci use a brush at all or was he fingerpainting question, and not the usual "He should know better" "does your camera matter" type question.


----------



## ShotGunNik (Jun 7, 2009)

If you want to use the compare cars and cameras, I'd say having a non-pro DSLR with pro lenses would be like buying a non-sport compact to compete in professional races.  The thing is though, you'll have biased people make their statements, so it wouldn't always be wise to as for an opinion to take it strongly as fact.  I say, shoot your heart out with the XSi, and if and when you're making a living, or atleast eraning decent money with your work off it, THAT within itself would answer the question for you.  But, again as in my comparison with cars, just as you would probably get tired of modifying entry level vehicles to compete, you would eventually want that sports car to save the hassle or atleast learn new platforms, which would be the same to eventually wanting to upgrade to a pro body camera.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 8, 2009)

Um, yeah. And people, people, megapixels aren't a big deal.

I'm in the "camera, shmamra" court. If professional photographers could take great shots with film, regardless of lighting conditions, that in and of itself should say that the camera doesn't have nearly as much sway on the quality of a photograph as the person behind it. Sure, there are some limitations, but by and large, a 450D will do its job. (As for controls, another dial would be nice, but so what?)


----------



## Baaaark (Jun 8, 2009)

I think people over exaggerate the greatness of the camera to the photo.  Just like a lens, a kit lens will probably work just as well as an L for 80-90% of your shots.  But its the other 10-20% you pay ten times as much to get.

So the 450D is awesome, and probably 90% of the camera a 1D is.  But when you have to have everything perfect, like when its your job, you pay 10 times as much in order to get the absolute best product you can.

Any great photographer can take any equipment and work with it.


----------



## Moglex (Jun 17, 2009)

Moon Baby said:


> A 5D, 1Ds MK III, 5D MK II...etc will destroy an XSi



Indeed.

Particularly if you put the XSi on a firm surface and bring the 1Ds Mk II down smartly, because:

1) The 1Ds Mk III is heavier.
2) It's made out of metal.


----------

